# Browsing Photobucket



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Found this gem.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It's an electrical back-flow preventer: Makes sure the wire only goes in one way. :laughing:

-John


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I think i would have taken full size to a box, then switched to the smaller stuff and save the cost of all of those LL's and the headache causing reducers.


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

I guess that is all that Podunk plumbin and lectrikel supplie had in stock that week. That is punishable by public flogging.:thumbsup:


----------



## kevink1955 (Apr 25, 2012)

I was going to say whats so bad about that till I scrolled down and saw the plumbing fittings and the size changes. What were they thinking.

Would hate to be on the other side of that mess 1 day thinking I had a 2" conduit to pull thru not knowing it reduces before it comes out of the ground.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

They make listed bell reducers for rigid conduit.

Though plumbing bells are more readily available in the plumbing aisle of your local Home Depot. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

And by the GPS of the pix, this is at a school.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

It's so artistically horrible.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

PVC primer? Was this from an electricians PB account?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Did they ran that over the storm drain pipe and what the world with wonky 45'ers ? did someone did not read the prints correct or the prints was winkled up ??

Merci,
Marc


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

kevink1955 said:


> I was going to say whats so bad about that till I scrolled down and saw the plumbing fittings and the size changes. What were they thinking.
> 
> Would hate to be on the other side of that mess 1 day thinking I had a 2" conduit to pull thru not knowing it reduces before it comes out of the ground.


 
We were pulling beldens in a NEW 2" run one time and it was pulling great.. No big problems, then all of a sudden it stopped dead.. We walked the piperack back and one of the condulet T's looked off (we were pulling from the ground). Got up to look and it was an 1 1/2"! Some **** didn't have a 2" Tee, so 18" before it he spun an RE65 into a coupling viola... Problem solved... He was almost as popular as the guy that was spinning RE62's into the fittings flush with the floor, then a close nipple, then a C...Why run 2" out then kick yourself down to 3/4 at the floor??


----------

